# Blood in stool



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

We just moved to a new country last Thursday and per law Bisou is in quarantine for 30 days. 

Today was her 3rd day..and luckily I can visit her 6 days a week (not allowed on Sundays) so I've been there every day to see her, take her out in the yard/dog run, sing to her, massage her and just love her for the time I'm allowed to see her each day. I thought she was doing okay considering the stress of such a move for her, a new place - the 5 hour flight (she went as excess baggage -not allowed in-cabin with me).

But today I went to see her and she had fresh, red bloody diarrhea- she had just done it so I went and alerted the officials and came back and cleaned it up..then took her to the grooming room to clean her up. They said that they had noticed the diarrhea earlier but no blood then..and it was common for dogs to get this due to stress of international moves and quarantine.

In all fairness, I have to say, their facility is extremely nice..very very clean, nice staff..big private rooms for the dogs and large private dog runs in the grass. 

I brought her own food with us, so that hasn't changed. Also she has plenty of water (2 bowls) and I've seen her drinking while I'm there.

After I washed and cleaned her, we went outside in the fenced area to lay in the sun and she ran around, explored and was very happy and smiling there. We stayed there for about an hour and then I came back and groomed her, massaged her..and just held her in her room (it's actually very big). Then it was time to leave...

But of course I'm worrying here like crazy. And tomorrow it's closed to visitors but I'll call in the morning to check on her. They said if she still had it then they would call the Vet but not to worry so much as it's not so unusual. 

Sorry to ramble, but if whomever could say a little prayer for her, we would be so appreciative of that. I know prayers do work and she's my girl. I would be beyond devastated if it turned worse for her but I'm trying to keep positive and think she'll be okay and it's due to stress.

The only other thing, which may be very minor, that I could think of - was yesterday I gave her one of those Stella & Chewy treats..and maybe it scratched her insides? But she's had them before and never had a reaction. I threw them away today just to be sure.

xoxoxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your baby---I know that is difficult for you! I have had to do that once myself (just much longer & not as nice as what you describe). Glad she is in a good place! 
It might be the stress plus the treats so you should see some improvement by Mon. probably---if it was the treat. At least you know she is drinking and that is very important. A change in water might also play into the equation along w/stress. 
I will send up a prayer for her and please keep us on the alert to her needs! Sending comfort & love to both of you.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, Andrea. You poor girl. I don't know anything about quarantine. Perhaps they have a Vet on the premises? Thank goodness Bisou is drinking. She must stay hydrated. Praying it was a one time thing due to the stress of it all.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Andrea, it sounds like the staff is very good and willing to keep a watchful eye on Bisou. They undoubtedly do see this from time to time as stress can be a major factor in causing GI upset. Keep in touch with them through Sunday ... I assume they will let you know if they feel a vet visit is in order? When you visit Bisou on Monday can you bring some yogurt with you to feed her? And if you were to bring jugs of bottled water will they fill Bisou's water bowl with that rather than tap water?

Many prayers are being said for all of you. Thirty days may seem like an eternity but it will pass quickly. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Andrea, I am sorry little Bisou has to be in such a long quaranteen. :mellow:That has to be stressful on you both. But at least she is drinking and eating. It sounds like you put her in a good place. I'm hoping the diarrhea subsides quickly. I think it could be the change of water too and the stress. 

Give little Bisou some kisses from me and Rocky:wub:...I hope the next month goes very quickly for you both.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, you delight in our coming to you with all our requests, Lord I lift little Bisou into your arms, Lord she needs your tender touch, she doesn't understand why she can't be with mommy, hold her close Lord I ask this bleeding to stop in the name of Jesus, give Andrea your peace that passes all understanding, comfort her. I pray these next few weeks will go by quickly. In Jesus name I pary. Amen

I will keep praying for both of you, it's such a stressful time. I love you


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that little Bisou isn't feeling well, Andrea. I hope she will adjust quickly to the new environment and be better soon! Quarantine sounds scary...but it's good that you can visit her and she's in a nice facility. I hope her condition gets better soon, and that the month will pass quickly. Take care :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, you delight in our coming to you with all our requests, Lord I lift little Bisou into your arms, Lord she needs your tender touch, she doesn't understand why she can't be with mommy, hold her close Lord I ask this bleeding to stop in the name of Jesus, give Andrea your peace that passes all understanding, comfort her. I pray these next few weeks will go by quickly. In Jesus name I pary. Amen
> 
> I will keep praying for both of you, it's such a stressful time. I love you


Such a beautiful prayer and I second that.......Bisou is a precious little malt and all our prayers will get her through!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I can only imagine how scared you must be. I have heard of stress causing this. 

Will certainly says some prayers. rayer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Saying prayers for you, I'm sure this is so hard for you to go thru. I does sound like a nice place so at least that's a positive.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

I hope and pray Bisou is okay. Hugs.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Dear Andrea, I was just thinking about you and Bisou, seriously! I have been wondering how you are doing. Now I see why you haven't posted in awhile. Moving anywhere can be stressful, but moving from one foreign country to another is doubly stressful. I do hope Bisou will be okay. She's so sweet and I'm glad you can see her as I'm sure that helps. Is she drinking bottled water? If not, you might want to keep her on it until you get her home, if they will give it to her for you. I am praying as I know how worried you must be...:grouphug: it is good to here from you, even if things are not so good right now.:wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Andrea, I'm so sorry Bisou is having a bit of a tough time adjusting. Maybe some soft food for a few days and definitely bottled water. I know you're worried sick about her. Hugs to you.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the prayers and advice!! I truly appreciate every single one!

Paula, I started crying so hard when I read your prayer, it was just so beautiful. Thank you so much.

It's 10am here Sunday, and the quarantine just called me to let me know they are monitoring her carefully and she had a firmer stool today with only one small drop of blood at the end of the stool (sorry-TMI I know). They said it is an improvement over yesterday.

I asked if they could please give her the bottled water that I brought in for her..and they said yes they would. They said that tap water here does have chlorine and that may have not helped her. She's not used to that at all.

I'll go in tomorrow and bring her some yogurt (I can bring in food to her) and some more bottled water. I'll keep everyone posted! I know once she's out, she'll love it here and it will be such a better place for her to live- lots of sunshine and parks/dog beaches. 

Thank you again!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I hope and pray your little Bisou is better today. It must be so hard leaving her there. Pretty soon she will be back in your arms at home. it sounds like your new place will be so much nicer for her :chili:. Paula's prayer was soooooo precious.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Andrea, please know that Bisou is in my thoughts and prayers!!
(((Big Hugs)))


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news to start my Sun. morning! 
Kisses to little Bisou from Kitzel & me! 
Prayers continue.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Andrea - i'm so sorry that you and Bisou are going through this.:smcry: It will have to be the longest month you've ever been through but will pass before you know it. I do think it's probably the stress and am happy about the call you got today saying she's doing better. I'm happy that they are responsive...how could they help themselves when they look at your little beauty. I think the other water and some probiotic yogurt will be a good idea. Please keep us posted. You always hear about quarantines of pets but never think of it first hand, day to day. Too bad you can't spring Bisou and leave a little stuffed white dog toy in her place. :wub::wub: Sending prayers and happy your new home seems dog friendly. :smootch: I miss you being around here too.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh dear, I hope Bisou gets better soon. Sounds like they are looking out for her and that they are trying to make this situation as comfortable for her as possible. Its nice that you get to visit with her - I hope that if I ever move to Hawaii (dream) they will allow that for me and Aolani too. Poor Bisou, I hope that it is just a common thing due to the change and that she adjusts soon. Paula's prayer was very beautiful and hit on all the right points. We will also be praying for her and for you and that you can reunite for good soon ♥


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Andrea, do you have any AE Probiotics and AE Phytomucil? I would put her on both of those if you have them. I believe the liquid would be what you would want her on right now, along with soft food. If the liquid doesn't have much affect, try the powder formula. The liquid tincture is more for the upper GI tract and the powder for the lower. But the liquid is a bit more fast acting and what I would reach for first. The powder does firm the stools and has actually done wonders for my Zoe's anal glands, but I would be afraid that may be too much for her right at first and we want things to really soothe her digestive system.

Hugs and prayers coming your way. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Andrea I'm thinking of you today, I will continue my prayers for you both, Bisou isn't alone, angels are all around her, God knows how much you love her. I'll be watching for a update. Sweet sleep to you my friend


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh gosh, Andrea. I'm just now reading this. I'm so sorry about Bisou not feeling well. I will pray for her to get well for sure. Can't you now get her out of quarantine due to medical reasons? I can't imagine how worried you feel. I'm glad she is a little better now. Maybe you could give her chicken and rice along with bottled water? Keep us posted! I'm praying hard for her.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Monday- well I just received a call from the quarantine this morning and she still has blood and runny stool today so they've called a Vet into the facility who will meet me there at 4pm when I'm allowed in to see her. He had another house call today (the Vet) so he couldn't be there in the morning. I'll keep everyone posted as soon as I know.

Crystal- I do have some of the A&E probiotics- it's back at the hotel room (I'm at work this AM) but I brought some yogurt with me to work for her. 

I'm going to ask if I can have a medical home quarantine for her..although we're still in a hotel here waiting on word about our hopefully new apt but I'll try to work something out

xoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

iheartbisou said:


> Monday- well I just received a call from the quarantine this morning and she still has blood and runny stool today so they've called a Vet into the facility who will meet me there at 4pm when I'm allowed in to see her. He had another house call today (the Vet) so he couldn't be there in the morning. I'll keep everyone posted as soon as I know.
> 
> Crystal- I do have some of the A&E probiotics- it's back at the hotel room (I'm at work this AM) but I brought some yogurt with me to work for her.
> 
> ...


The problem with yogurt...well several actually...is that if it has sugar in it, that can cause even further imbalance in yeast levels in her system. And yogurt only carries one or 2 strains of the probiotic family, where as a probiotic supplement has many of the probiotic family strains. And dairy is often something that causes IBS/IBD and Colitis type symptoms to worsen. I would tell you not to give her yogurt today at all and just wait until you can get the probiotics to her later tonight or tomorrow.

Gosh I hope you can do a medical home quarantine. I've never heard of that. Continued prayers. I know this is so hard on you both.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

iheartbisou said:


> I'm going to ask if I can have a medical home quarantine for her..although we're still in a hotel here waiting on word about our hopefully new apt but I'll try to work something out
> 
> xoxo


Oh no. Well, that would be the absolute best if you could spring her out of that VIP quarantine. Bisou may be smarter than we think if this works to get her back to you before 3/26!! Hope she gets better soon. I'm so worried about her. Hugs.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Andrea, I'm just reading this and I'm very sorry to hear about little Bisou. 
I can really well imagine how you feel now and how concerned you must be.

Have seen your update from today and I really hope things will work out soon. 
I keep my fingers crossed that you will get her out of this VIP quarantine. 

Will check in later to see if there's any update on her!

Send lots of hugs and prayers to you and your little girl, Andrea! :hugging:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am not positive but I do believe that sheep/goat yougurt is better than dairy in terms of the lactose (produces sugar) in the milk. I am gluten/lactose intolorent & I tolerate pure sheep/goat yogi---just be sure it is not mixed w/cows milk as some here is mixed. I have the same issue w/cheese---if it is pure goat/or w/sheep I tolerate otherwise not. 
I have heard/read that probiotics don't work the same way in the canine digestive system as in human---I don't know if it is true---that is one of the arguments of feeding a raw diet. I plead ignorance here.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Poor Bisou!
I hope she will be okay soon!

:grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> I am not positive but I do believe that sheep/goat yougurt is better than dairy in terms of the lactose (produces sugar) in the milk. I am gluten/lactose intolorent & I tolerate pure sheep/goat yogi---just be sure it is not mixed w/cows milk as some here is mixed. I have the same issue w/cheese---if it is pure goat/or w/sheep I tolerate otherwise not.
> I have heard/read that probiotics don't work the same way in the canine digestive system as in human---I don't know if it is true---that is one of the arguments of feeding a raw diet. I plead ignorance here.


Just an FYI, Probiotics are what saved my Jett's life. Truly a miracle in a bottle for us. A newbie who did not state his/her background started a thread awhile ago about raw diets and said something that probiotics don't even work while feeding raw. First I had heard that. I know holistic vets who advocate feeding raw still say probiotics are needed. In fact, feel every dog and cat should be on them daily. But I decided to test it and stopped giving them to my 3 for a time. Jett very quickly got loose stools and actual diarrhea. I did not notice much change in Callie & Zoe except I did have a tiny bit of messy butt to clean up. I wonder if I would have noticed more, given time. I just knew that the probiotics were doing something because of how Jett responded. Just my own little experiment and experience with probiotics. 

~~~~~~

How's Bisou doing? I thought about her all night.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Andrea I'm so worried for you. As if leaving lil Bisou in quarantine for 30 days isn't stressful enough, now you have to worry about her being sick. Gosh my heart breaks for you both. Sending prayers that our sweet Bisou will get better soon. Please keep us updated and know that I"m praying and thinking of you both! xoxo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Prayers for sweet Bijou. Can you imagine what Andrea is going through, much less little Bisou. Andrea is in a new country, trying to look for an apartment, worried about Bijou, working and she it takes her 1 1/2 hours to reach her little baby one way and another 1 1/2 hours to get home. She has so much stress right now.........Please say a prayer for both of them. I hope she gets Bisou for home quarantine. They say it is not easy to do in Singapore. She is going to see her everyday except Sunday and this is very hard to do and take care of everything else. My heart goes out to Andrea.....Please say a prayer for both of them.......:heart:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Andrea, I am so sorry you are having to go through this. I can't even imagine how difficult it must be to leave your baby in quarantine for a whole month! With all the stress of the move to a new country, I'm so sorry that you're also having to deal with Bisou being away from you...let alone her being sick! My first thought was that it is probably stress induced colitis. I doubt the treats would have that sort of effect if she has been fine with them before...especially since its been going on for a few days now (the treats would have been out of her system by now, I would imagine). I'm thankful that the quarantine place seems to be a very nice facility with caring, knowledgeable staff! I have often dreamed of moving to a different country but to be honest, I have always worried about quarantine laws and having to leave Bailey somewhere. I so hope you are able to get Bisou back home soon and that she feels all better!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

checking in for any updates...Oh Andrea, I hope you can get her out of there before the 26th...I cannot imagine how stressed out you must be...prayers still going your way!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Prayers for sweet Bijou. Can you imagine what Andrea is going through, much less little Bisou. Andrea is in a new country, trying to look for an apartment, worried about Bijou, working and she it takes her 1 1/2 hours to reach her little baby one way and another 1 1/2 hours to get home. She has so much stress right now.........Please say a prayer for both of them. I hope she gets Bisou for home quarantine. They say it is not easy to do in Singapore. She is going to see her everyday except Sunday and this is very hard to do and take care of everything else. My heart goes out to Andrea.....Please say a prayer for both of them.......:heart:


Dianne -- so well said!!! 

Andrea -- my heart is breaking for you and little Bisou because you have to be separated for this time. I'm sure that Bisou is totally stressed (as you must be too) and that is probably what is causing her tummy upset, but still, I know it can't be easy.

Sending prayers that Bisou is much better soon, and that the 30 days is over before you know it. And also sending lots and lots of prayers that she can be on medical quarantine.

Hugs to you.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Andrea, checking on Bisou today. Please know you both are in my positive thoughts and prayers!!((((Big Hugs))))


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

checkin in Andrea, I know the Lord is carrying you, remember he won't give you more then you can take, he will take you right to the end sometimes, but he's always there. I will continue my prayers for you both. Give Bisou loves from awntie:smootch::heart::tender:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh andrea im just now reading this . call me naive but why the quarantine ? sounds terrible to have to be away from ur bbay and then have her get sicky . i will be praying for both of u as i can only imagine how stressful it must be for u ! hoping and praying ur lil girl gets better soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Andrea - I'm checking back on you and hoping that you got to see the vet. Sending prayers and hugs. :smootch:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

just checking in to see how everyone is!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi Everyone! I left my laptop at work yesterday so I couldn't update last night but I think she's going to be okay. The Vet came in yesterday- he was great- so calm and reassuring. Her temperature was normal (good!) and said her stomach and intestines were not inflamed or enlarged (also good!). He put her on antibiotics for 10 days and said afterward to give her the probiotics that I have. He said stress and a possible new exposure to bacteria was likely the cause.

when I'm there with her, we spend the most part out in the yard and she runs around very happy, exploring. The staff there is really amazing- I have to say. She won't get a medical quarantine because it's not life threatening, she just needs to adjust.

Liza- there isn't any rabies here, it's an island and since we came from a country that does have rabies, she has a 30 day quarantine here. She's released on March 26th (woo hoo!!).

Thank you everyone for the advice, prayers, concerns- I told Bisou all about them yesterday and she said thank you Aunties and cousins! By the way, she was drinking yesterday and they said she had been eating fine too...she likes to pee in the grass yard (a new thing for her!). She's only drinking bottled water now too.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Poor Bisou. So happy to hear she's doing better, though. I can't imagine how stressed you must have been! I hope she fully recovers soon and the time passes by quickly for you both!


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

So relieved to hear Bisou is doing better. I can't imagine the worry and stress you've been under. I hope the time goes by quickly and you have your baby back home soon:heart:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Glad to hear that Bisou is feeling better  can't wait until she's free to go to her new home!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Andrea - so happy to read your update. Now I can go to sleep with one less worry. :chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome update. Keeping my fingers crossed that she gets 100% better soon! Hugs and kisses to sweet Bisou - guess you'll have to take her out on grass more often now.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm so relieved, Andrea. It's so great that the vet seems trustworthy, and that Bisou is feeling better. I bet she is having fun going in the grass. 

Hope you get everything done that you need to. I know you have so much on your plate right now. I'll keep praying for your little princess.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh andrea thanks for explaining ! and thank god that the vet seems reliable and that she seems to be doing better , give that cutie a kiss from me.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

So happy to hear that she is doing better


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Andrea I'm just seeing this thread since I was moving too. It is such a stressful time, plus to have a sick fluff just doubles the stress. :blink: I'm so sorry Bisou is not feeling well, but glad to hear she is feeling better.:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: it's great to see that she's better, and she's happy and exploring. If she has to be there, it sounds like a good place.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So relieved for the good report and continued prayers for continued improvement. And praying this months goes really fast for you both. :grouphug:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks so much for your update on little Bisou, Andrea! 

I'm so relieved to read that she's doing better and everything seems to calm down.

Hope time will fly until 26th of March and that you can visit her as often as possible! 

Give her a big kiss from Ullana and me! :smootch:
In our thoughts we'll be close to both of you! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, Andrea, I'm so glad Bisou is doing better and that the bottled water is helping. Bless your heart, you do have a lot going on. When you all get settled, I do hope you will be able to post some and share some pics. I will continue to pray that Bisou will continue to improve and be able to be home with her mommy on the 26th! :grouphug: Hang in there, you've made it this far! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good news on Bisou! 
It sounds like what you are doing is going in the right direction! Hang in there. 
Hope your apartment is coming together as well. Moving is not for the faint of heart---esp. international moves---ugh!
Sending prayers up for you both. :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you all so much- I truly feel grateful to have your concerns and prayers. The great news is that today, when I went to visit Bisou, she is doing amazingly well! No more blood or even mucus today and firmer stools.

Also her temperament/attitude today was a 180 degrees change today! She was playing with her little pink ball and running around, barking, smiling and playing with me. That's a complete change since we arrived and she was acting like herself again. I'm so happy and not too worried anymore..I think she'll get through it and in 3 weeks, it's over! 

When she's out I'll take some photos, no photos are allowed in the facility and I don't want to go against any of the rules here. Also other good news is that we now have a place to live with a little garden so Bisou will have her own grass to go on!! What a lucky girl!! lol!
xoxo


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> Thank you all so much- I truly feel grateful to have your concerns and prayers. The great news is that today, when I went to visit Bisou, she is doing amazingly well! No more blood or even mucus today and firmer stools.
> 
> Also her temperament/attitude today was a 180 degrees change today! She was playing with her little pink ball and running around, barking, smiling and playing with me. That's a complete change since we arrived and she was acting like herself again. I'm so happy and not too worried anymore..I think she'll get through it and in 3 weeks, it's over!
> 
> ...


:two thumbs up::two thumbs up:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

YEAH~! Great News!!! Miss Bisou is doing fine and will be coming home to a new place with Mommy and Daddy!!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:yahoo: :yahoo: WOO HOO!!!  :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Andrea, these news really made my day! So glad Bisou is on a good way now! 

Congrats to your new place to live with garden! I'm sure Bisou will love coming home to run and play on her 'own grass'!

Can't wait to see photos of your sweet girl! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

GREAT news!!! I'm SO happy that Bisou is feeling better! How exciting that you're in a new country and have a great new place to live!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

arty:arty: YAHOO!!!!!!! Atta girl, Bisou. You're feeling your oats again. :chili::chili: Andrea I'm so glad that "Bisou is back." Now I can wait until Bisou's back in her new home. Congrats on getting an apt with outdoor space. So great. Give that little girl a kiss from Tyler and Auntie Sue. She scared us too much. :huh:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:chili::chili:What a great update. I can just picture little Bisou running around and playing with her little pink ball. I'm so glad that she's doing better. 

And, what wonderful knows about you finding a place to live and with a little garden too. That's terrific. I know that you and Bisou will both enjoy it. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww this is great news !!! would love to see pics of bisou! great on getting ur new place and she has her own grass !


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

That is great news Andrea!!:chili::chili::chili: I'm so glad Bisou is feeling better!!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

THANK YOU LORD, Andrea I am so happy things are going well for all of you. I will continue my prayers.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Andrea, sorry for reading this late...I am praying for darling Bisou..and you!!! I will say a prayer for Bisou every night. ((HUGS))


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Andrea, just a couple more days and Bisou will be home:chili: I have been praying for her and you. I can't wait to see a thread about Bisou coming home:wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing an update on Bisou in her new home. So glad that she is doing better


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

missing bisou n hoping ur all settled in ur new home!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks ladies! She gets out tomorrow morning!!! Yay!!! They deliver her home tomorrow between 10am and 12pm. I cannot wait!!!

Today will be my last trip out to the quarantine and I'm so excited for her and me!! It takes forever and a day (3 hours there and back) to see her, I usually fall sleep on the subway or bus. She's gotten really FAT too during her stay there. lol!

Ps- I'll post some photos of her this weekend!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I took this about a week ago while I was holding here...less than 24 hours to go!! woo hoo!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :chili:Bisou is almost home!!!! :aktion033::aktion033::chililease, give her hugs and kisses from me and my gang, Andrea! Can't wait for more piccys and to see Bisou enjoying her new life! :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so happy it is almost over. It seems like forever.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

woo hooo !! almost !!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:wub:26, 25, 24, 23! and counting!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So glad you will soon have her home!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I dont' know how I missed this whole thread...so glad Bisou is ok and she is on her way home to you!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Look at that sweet little face!:wub: Won't it be wonderful to have her home!
We will have to celebrate. :chili::chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh only 13 hours to go now!! WooHoo!! I bet there will be a HUGE party at your place today!! Well....maybe that will actually be tomorrow for you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Today is the big day. Andrea -- I know that you'll be so happy when little Bisou is finally home. And just think, Bisou will have an entire new place to explore which will be fun for her and fun for you to watch.

Hugs and kisses to Bisou from her Awntie Lynn.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

God is good, I have been praying and waiting for this day.:chili: I'm so happy for you Andrea. Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

I have been thinking of you and Bisou all day. I hope she is back with you.
So sorry you had to be separated from your Bisou :sorry:


----------

